# Honour and Sacrifice



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, seeing as this is a longer story, I'd thought I'd post it here rather than in my Library. The Prologue is rather short, but it gets better after that, trust me:


*HONOUR AND SACRIFICE*​


> Table of Contents
> 
> *Prologue* - Page 1
> *Chapter I* - Coming Soon


*PROLOGUE* 

HE WAS DYING. Only one thought was flowing through the mind of the broken warrior right now and that thought, and that thought alone – was enough to keep him going. Already, the soldier had received several stomach wounds, and it was only by the blessings of the God-Emperor that he had been kept alive thus so far. 

One wounded hand was clutched to the blood-soaked banister, which stood parallel on the narrow, dark and damp corridor. He had the other hand firmly clutched to his bolt-pistol, which in itself, was low on ammunition and only had a few rounds left.

Coughing up blood, the man known as Leran surged forward, hearing footsteps echoing down the halls from behind him. They were footsteps that installed fear into every cell that filled his body, for he knew whom the sound that they made belonged to. 

_‘Astartes’,_ Leran thought, fearfully. 

Just the name in itself, Adeptus Astartes – was a reason to fear them. The warriors that were after the last man still alive on board had done deeds that he could only dream about. There were many deeds of honour committed by selfless angels of death, who had given up their normal lives to serve the God-Emperor and protect its people.

Only... these Astartes were a lot worse. They were, Leran mused, renegade Space Marines. Warriors, who had strayed from the God-Emperor’s light and according to the mythology, walked the dark and tainted paths of chaos since the legendary times of the Horus Heresy.

Leran crawled forward, and he could sense that he was nearly at the end of the corridor by now. Just one more, one more push which would see the man reaching the communications link where he could send out a request for aid.

Expect it wouldn’t be aid, Leran knew that – and no matter how many prayers to the God-Emperor the warrior made, whoever came to aid him would be far, far too late. 

Nay, it wouldn’t be aid. 

It would be revenge.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*cool*

Great start. I will read more when you post more. Looks like it can grow into something very enteresting. :shok:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought this was dead, but apparently - I was wrong . Now, I better start working on the next chapter, as people are taking interest in it. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

please continue with this bane its started well to have me hooked


----------

